# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت > شبکه و Networking‌ >  disable کردن پسورد complexity requirments در اکتیودایرکتوری

## za2124

با سلام 
من برای غیرفعال کردن complex وارد کردن پسورد مراحل زیر رو انجام دادم ولی باز هم جواب نمی ده لطفا راهنمایی کنید.
بعد از باز کردن  كنسول Domain Group Policy و رفتن به مراحل زیر:
ComputerConfiguration>Windows Settings>Security Settings>AccountPolicies>Password Policy
سپس گزينه Password mustmeet complexity requirements
را disable  کردم و   در قسمت Minimum password length طول كلمه عبور را به 3 تغيير دادم  و بعد ازانجام تغييرات دستور gpupdate را در Run نوشته و  اجرا کردم و حتی به جای gpupdate  گزینه gpupdate /force را نیز تست کردم ولی باز هم موقعی که بر روی نام یک یوزر کلیک راست کرده و reset pasword را کلیک کرده و یک پسورد ساده مثل 123456  را وارد می کنیم پیغام میده که شما اجازه وارد کردن یک پسورد ساده رو ندارید.
ممنون می شم اگه کسی میدونه من رو راهنمایی کند.

----------


## imprise

آیا مطمئنید که پالیسی مربوطه به درستی بر روی کلاینت مورد نظر اعمال شده است؟

----------


## Beyondsoft

ممکن است شما عضو یک دامین باشید و شما در حال تغییرات این تنظیمات به صورت local هستید و یا بر عکس. 

پس اگر Active Directory برروی سیستم شما نصب است، در همان جا به کلیک راست به قسمت group policy  بروید و این عملیات را انجام دهید و در غیر این صورت در run رفته و gpedit.msc را تایپ کرده و تنظیمات را در آن جا اعمال کنید.

----------


## hossein_rohollah

سلام من هم این مشکل رو داشتم. کلی ور رفتم تا فهمیدم مشکل چیه....
1- شما باید این پالیسی را روی Default Domain Policy که بصورت پیشفرض هست اعمال کنید. نمی شود شما یک پالیسی جدید درست کنید و در انجا اعمال کنید. ظاهرا بحث Complexity رو فقط باید روی Default Domain Policy اعمال کنید
2- چون این پالیسی در قسمت Computer configuration  است باید لیست کامپیوترهایی که می خواهید این پالیسی روی آن اعمال شود را در قسمت Security Filtering اضافه کنید

----------


## elayit

> سلام من هم این مشکل رو داشتم. کلی ور رفتم تا فهمیدم مشکل چیه....
> 1- شما باید این پالیسی را روی Default Domain Policy که بصورت پیشفرض هست اعمال کنید. نمی شود شما یک پالیسی جدید درست کنید و در انجا اعمال کنید. ظاهرا بحث Complexity رو فقط باید روی Default Domain Policy اعمال کنید
> 2- چون این پالیسی در قسمت Computer configuration  است باید لیست کامپیوترهایی که می خواهید این پالیسی روی آن اعمال شود را در قسمت Security Filtering اضافه کنید



باسلام و وقت بخیر 
منم همین مشکل را دارم ...سرور مجازی دارم و داخل سرورم اکتیو دایرکتوری تعریف کردم و تمامی تنظیمات گروپ پالیسی پسورد را به حالت دیسیبل درآوردم ولی بازم مشکل پیچیدگی پسورد برای یوزر جدیدی که تعریف می کنم همچنان پابرجاست... متوجه راه حل شما نشدم امکانش هست بیشتر توضیح بدید؟
سپاسگزارم

----------

